# N. IRL 9-23-09



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

Since I dont get to fish much, i figured I would share a brief report.  Went out yesterday with a friend that recently picked up a mitzi 16 (which kicks azz BTW) and managed to find some reds in North Indian River and a few trout.  they were holding in about 2 feet of water, a few tailing, but mostly looking for mullet schools and pushing wakes. It was an amazing day as the sun and wind backed off til around noon. 








Here is a pic of my first sight fished red on topwater (highroller). 








I thought I would surely spook the sheet out of him and his friends as it almost landed on their heads,  but he hit it like a freightrain after a couple twitches.  End of day tally: boated 2 reds, lost 4   somehow, ladyfish, and a bunch of small trout.  mostly on shrimp and a few on topwater early fishing around sandholes in about 2ft of water.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! 

Fixed your image links...

Cheers


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks, i'll get it one of these days!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice job and congrats on that sight fished red--the only way to fish ( well, maybe the _preferred_ way to fish).


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks- Definitely my preferred way to fish.  I guess I always figured i would _never_ get one on topwater around these parts


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice! I need toget out there soon. Finally, a city of Titusville step up the plate and improve the boat ramp!

The last time I went there and it's only had 1 ramp available while other 3 ramp with dock is screwed! Now it's has 4 nice boat ramp with new docks.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

congrats on the top water red.  

btw - I think I would have been more concerned about those shorts scaring the sheet out of them than the lure.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

yes, my fashion on the water is key to my fishing success! - those shorts actually have beverage holders that flip out of the cargo pockets and they were only 12bucks!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

beverage holders you say? that def. makes them worth wearing.


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

nice red, cant beat a red sight fished on a topwater plug!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] its about time they got that ramp fixed up.. are all the ramps open again?? i drive by there a few times a week but rarely ever put in there anymore due to overcrowding..


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks- all of the parrish ramps were fixed and looking really good actually. hopefully they will stay that way


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sight-fished and on top...that's awesome! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

